
Ask HN: Is API-first chatbot constructor usefull to anyone - xakpc
Hey, HN. I have a question for you.<p>We use our own bot constructor for years. It allowed us to build numerical chatbots and chatbot-based products, mostly for HR.<p>It&#x27;s quite simple, has almost none visual interface and has full REST API to create, consume and connect chatbots.<p>It&#x27;s not an NLP or AI-based in any way, good old Finite-State-Machine in XML form, with keywords support (with some additional NLP processing like stemming and so on), regex and etc, so you can build entire chatbot by building XML in pure code. You can plug any NLP engine, like MS QnA or Dialogflow if you wish though.<p>It also provides wide abilities for integration like POST and GET requests, Azure Functions integration, some limited memory, user profiles and string parsing capabilities.<p>Some messaging capabilities like Push and Broadcast available as well.<p>I wonder is it worth to make it available to the public? Any thoughts on this?
======
Coviam
At Engati, we are deeply embracing automation and bots to help businesses
dramatically enhance their customer experience and achieve faster growth.
That’s why we help you build an intelligent and the best chatbot that
automatically and instantly resolves your customers’ most common questions.
[http://s.engati.com/1qj](http://s.engati.com/1qj)

